# Any Tips for PS?



## Ground'N'Pound5 (Aug 7, 2009)

im downloadin Photoshop CS2 (yes i know, its sh*tty but its all i can do) and i just wanted to know some tips on how to make some good pictures to make some sweet sigs


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Check out the getting started sub forum there are plenty of great tips, some tutorials and resources to be found there.


----------

